# Rat Shaking Her Head



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi there. 

So, my rat just got out of surgery about almost two weeks ago and she was completely healed. Well, randomly, she chewed a hole in her side so she had to be rewrapped and given an antibiotic called tmp/smz for preventing infection. 

I gave her a first dosage of. 25mm orally amd she has been shaking her head, periodically but enough that I've noticed. 

What could be causing this? 

Also, I have to mention that she is not a very cooperative little rattie so she has to be force fed the meds because she won't take any, even through food coercion. She is a smart cookie. 

Thank you.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shaking her head, how? If she is rubbing it against stuff she is spitting her meds out.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

No, not rubbing her mouth. I've had her do that before, lol. Like shaking her body like she was a wet dog. You know what I mean? I think it might be the wrap is bothering her, cause she isnt stressing about her ears and itching them constantly. She is just walking and then shaking for a second and continuing on.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Probably right then. I didn't know she was in a wrap. Could the "random hole" she chewed have been an abscess that popped?


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

It was a fluid pocket so it could have abscessed. Im unsure but the doc said it felt fine on Thursday last week so Im not 100%


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Also, Ive noticed she does it out of the wrap too.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you get a video?


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

So here is a video of her doing it once.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

So it won't let me edit it and the video didn't upload but here it is now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there any stimuli prior to this? It almost looks like the shake they do when excited, though she doesn't look excited there.

It could also be something related to how she feels due to her injury and fur. I know when my rats were uncomfortable due to something on their fur they'd shake. It looks like she is shaved, and hair growing back in can feel weird.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

True. I didnt think of that. I'll keep an eye on her. She isn't scratching and isn't tilting her head so I'm not thinking an ear infection. 

So she keeps chewing on her skin and ripping it off. I've rewrapped her but the area her wound is in cant be well covered since its on her arm. I don't want to have to put an ecollar on cause that crap is stressful. But, dp you think she will eventually leave it alone to heal. 

As well she is again on metacam starting today because I'm sure it hurts like ****.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you get a close up picture of the wound? She may be saying something. If this was an abscess, it has to pop and be completely flushed out and drained or you risk a systemic infection. If the doctor didn't completely clear it up, she may be knowing this and trying to herself. 

If it is an abscess, I would recommend cleaning it out with a saline rinse, then apply raw honey into the wound. This is how my vet has me take care of abscesses. Then you don't want to cover it up but use the wrap to prevent her from bending and reaching it. An abscess must heal from the inside, out so stitching the area or anything is counter productive.

E-collars cannot be used in rats unless this is posing a significant risk for her health. You can ask the vet to do a cervical collar out of tape.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

So, it didn't look nor feel like an abscess, but she does have a vet appointment thursday morning to recheck everything and make sure. I mean, she isnt chewing the wound itself but rather tearing off the floppy, detached skin around it. Could she just be grooming off the dead skin? But in turn, she is making the site bigger. As well, it isn't infected or stinky and it was filled with red clear liquid like a fluid pocket. The skin looks healthy and healing, much like the area of a blister when you pop it and rip all the skin off. Gosh, she has me so worried.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, and her surgery was for a benign, mammory tumour, not an abscess. So she didn't have one to begin with. Thought I should also point that out.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought you had mentioned a lump post op. That's what I was referring to.

She could be. As long as it isn't over 2inch it should be fine left open.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you for your help. I'll keep posted what the vet says. I'll mention everything we discussed and see if she agrees. Oh, and I've been flushing it everyday with saline and putting a dab of neosporin every so often when I know she can't get to it. I'll try to find raw honey at the store. Is it okay if she eats it off? As well, is it okay to put on if it isnt an abscess?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, raw honey is very good for any kind of wound. It's an antimicrobial, and is pretty good for ill rats when ingested even.

Neosporin isn't very good especially if it is an abscess. It's not poisonous, it just doesn't help a rat heal. You could try silver solution, which is highly recommended but I never use it.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome! I'll make the switch tomorrow and Ill get more wrap. It doesn't cover it but it does make her not bend enough to reach it. Thanks for your help. I'll post a picture tomorrow on how it's looking.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Oh, please keep us updated on the head shaking! My girl used to do that (altho no one here believed me LOL!).. but it looked like a wet dog shaking off water.. She doesn't do it anymore, but Im curious as to what it could've been..


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

It turns out that she is really itchy. XD Her hair is growing back and its uncomfortable. Now that its almost all the way back, she has stopped.


----------

